# ein paar Fragen



## TNT (29. Januar 2001)

Also ich fang mal an....
Den Quelltext hab ich mal ausgeschnitten, ich fang grad mit jscript an und allerdings der Text der da rauskommt will nie so ganz formatiert sein, desweiteren haben befehle wie paragraph(p) oder bold keine wirkung. Meine Frage wie krieg ich das hin???
<body >
<a href="javascript:wechsel()">Ein Text</a>
<script language="javascript">
function wechsel()
{
document.write ("Test")
}
</script>
</body>

So und jetzt meine nächste Frage nehmen wir an ich gebe einem abschnitt meiner website einen Namen zB p name="parag1"
Wie kann ich in den Absatz per javascript den Text hereinbekommen???
So das wars erstmal auch schon))wenn mir noch was einfällt poste ichs noch dadrunter.

achso Stylesheets die ich auf den body bereich beziehe versagen ebenfalls 


[Editiert von Klon am 29.01.2001 um 22:46]


----------



## TNT (29. Januar 2001)

Na gut das funzt, aber wenn ich daraus "<p>test</p>"
mache funzen stile-sheets die ich auf <p> bereiche definiert habe nicht 
[Editiert von TNT am 29.01.2001 um 20:06]


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (30. Januar 2001)

"<p class='deinstyle'>test</p>" ?


----------



## TNT (30. Januar 2001)

nei ndas wars nicht ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen das der body-bereich auch nicht mehr wirksam ist danach (also bgcolor etc.)


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (30. Januar 2001)

kannsu mal deinen kompletten code poschten?


----------

